# Weights and Hooks???



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

Good info all over this site is sure gettin me excited for my trip :fishing:
Just a quick question about hook and weight set-ups. What pound test line, ounce weights and hook size should I be tying for MB surf and pier fishing? Is it best to stop at a bait shop for set-up info when I get there March 23rd? I know I want a 25' lead of 50# for the piers but the rest I have no clue. I'm gonna pack up some WD-40 chicken for sure Any help will be appriciated, just lookin for that big smile on by 8 year olds face when he reels some in---thanks, Billy


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

I'm not sure there is a single answer to your question. Everyone has their own preferences when it comes to fishing..I personally prefer to use light tackle. In the surf, I use 7-8 foot rods and on the pier I use 5-6 footers. 17 lb test for surf and 10-12 lb on the piers. I hand tie my own rigs because i don't like to use snaps and swivels. A 4 oz lead is the biggest i throw and i don't use shock leaders because i dont throw heavy weights. A few years ago I started using circle hooks and got addicted to them.
Like I said,Thats just me. Everyone has their own personal preference and I don't expect everyone to agree with me. This is just what I use because I prefer light tackle


----------



## JerryB (May 15, 2003)

BillyG. said:


> I know I want a 25' lead of 50# for the piers but the rest I have no clue.



I don't understand this? I don't fish the piers that much, but 50lb? if you are fishing straight 15 pound test you will be fine based on my experience, but what do I know. 

when i go i fish simple two hook rigs with #4 hooks and use shrimp for bait, I also use a fish finder rig with a 1/0 or 2/0 and cut mullet. 

have fun
jerry


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Everyone does it their own way, but I like a 14 or 17 lb main line, to a 30 lb bottom rig. I'll use 17/20 as the leader for pomps and when trout are thick hitting on the bottom. 

Then for hooks I generally use #2 kahles, gold is preferred but I use silver or black nickel when I can't find gold (and I usually can't). A lot of people use a #2 long shank bronze J hook but I haven't found any I like. If blues are around I'll use a fairly long shank 1/0 tinned hook. 

For your weights some days 2s will hold, some days you need 4. You either have to have use heavy enough to hold or keep rethrowing every 10-15 minutes, just don't let your lines roll into other peoples. Use either pyramids or bank sinkers, bank sinkers hold fine unless the current is really strong.

Also unless you're after something big like kings or cobia that will try to wrap you around the pilings, you don't really need the 50 lb test. You'll probably be catching fish in the 1/2-3 lb range so I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

*weights and hooks...*

Well my one reel is filled with 17# test and will get the other redone down there with the same. The 50# lead is for hoisting something up like a shark since I don't have a pier net. Just trying to get refreshed so I'm prepared. I have some 2&3oz. pyramid weights, couple 3oz. inline weights, some bluefish rigs, stripped bass rigs and some other various rigs/lures. I will have to get more hooks for sure. Thanks for the help so far. How about fish size limits for keeping? My wife, being from the Philippines, would have me keep all I catch but I want to be legal. Where do I get that info? Billy


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Most every pier I've been to has pier nets set out for everyone to use, and if the shark's too large to lift up with #17, he'll probably bite through your leader regardless unless you have steel. Just my .02.

Don't forget you're not allowed to land sharks in Horry County.


----------



## The Skink (Mar 9, 2009)

there is a landing net at Garden City Pier but we dont alow sharks stingrays or illegally large fish landed...IE redfish

be a steward of the sea

we're proud to enforce DNR regulations


----------



## MDubious (May 10, 2008)

The Skink said:


> there is a landing net at Garden City Pier but we dont alow sharks stingrays or illegally large fish landed...IE redfish
> 
> be a steward of the sea
> 
> we're proud to enforce DNR regulations


Right on, right on, right on


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

The Skink said:


> there is a landing net at Garden City Pier but we dont alow sharks stingrays or illegally large fish landed...IE redfish
> 
> be a steward of the sea
> 
> we're proud to enforce DNR regulations


Wait you don't bring up over slot drum and release them? I'd think cutting the line would be worse for the fish than netting him up and taking a picture and dropping him back down in the net.


----------



## ledweightII (Apr 4, 2008)

I've gotten some big rays with 17lb line. That's really the biggest you need. I use mostly no4 hooks. 2oz weights unless there's a strong tide. Try to use the double hook leaders that don't have big swivels. Remember sometimes its better to go with smaller than bigger. You'll catch more. I see a lot of ppl let the line get slack and miss hits. I usually clean the shell off my shrimp and cut them in half. If no one minds me saying by local shrimp it helps the local fisherman.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

SmoothLures said:


> Most every pier I've been to has pier nets set out for everyone to use, and if the shark's too large to lift up with #17, he'll probably bite through your leader regardless unless you have steel. Just my .02.
> 
> Don't forget you're not allowed to land sharks in Horry County.


what park rangers at myrtle beach state park put it, if u can handline the shark onto the pier and its a legal species, u can keep it. if the line snaps, then the shark is gone. most likely a shark over 30 pounds is going to snap ur line( tough sharkskin or teeth)


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Weights and Hooks*

Well, I hope no one thinks I'm gonna be a bad boy 
Honestly, I would only do whats allowed and always respect what nature has to offer. I would rather not go with the 50# lead and the consensus here seems, I should try w/o it first so I will. Local shrimp sounds like a good idea for bait too. I'm not sure the size hooks I have so I will have to get some number 4's.
I won't know the looks of every fish out there but if I catch any my family will be very happy. I think I'll make up a 5 gallon bucket this time for weights, hooks and stuff. Anybody have any pics of their hand carry gear? Saw a nice hand truck set-up on here but that wont be practical for us.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

BillyG. said:


> Well, I hope no one thinks I'm gonna be a bad boy
> Honestly, I would only do whats allowed and always respect what nature has to offer. I would rather not go with the 50# lead and the consensus here seems, I should try w/o it first so I will. Local shrimp sounds like a good idea for bait too. I'm not sure the size hooks I have so I will have to get some number 4's.
> I won't know the looks of every fish out there but if I catch any my family will be very happy. I think I'll make up a 5 gallon bucket this time for weights, hooks and stuff. Anybody have any pics of their hand carry gear? Saw a nice hand truck set-up on here but that wont be practical for us.


I've used a hand dolly with a cooler bungee coreded to it for a few years. Works pretty good. I'll be moving up to a garden cart this year. 

For fish ID, this is a pretty good guide, and also has good baits listed. 

http://secondavenuepier.com/fish.html


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Weights and Hooks*

Thanks for the link Smooth. A general question for anyone:
---Should I buy anything here before we leave to save money? For example; a 5 pk. of #4 hooks at Walmart is $3.50; Shrimp is $8/lb. at Giant here. Will I save buying here?


----------



## Rockfish1 (Apr 8, 2005)

plenty of local FRESH shrimp available here from local fishermen... I don't know what kind of hooks your looking at for that price but if that's their price buy your hooks down here also...


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

A quick trip to a bait shop or BPS will get you most everything you need, and the better bait shops have friendly and knowledgeable people to help ya pick out what you need. I would certainly buy fresh shrimp down here.


----------



## BillyG. (Feb 18, 2009)

*Weights and hooks*

Thanks everyone---see ya soon:fishing:


----------

